# Consultation RE: Travel meds / vaccines



## bhaskins1 (May 22, 2008)

I have an 18 yr old pt who met with our Dr. to discuss an upcoming trip to Africa and what Medications / Vaccines he may need to prepare for the trip.  This is an established patient and the consult was initiated by the patient.  I am thinking 99213 based on time but need help with the diagnosis code.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 22, 2008)

We use 99401-99402 for these kind of visits, as it is really a preventive medicine counseling visit.  We use ICD-9 V65.49.  No, insurance doesn't pay but they won't pay a 99213 with that ICD-9, either...


----------



## lsterna (Jun 1, 2009)

*Travel Consults*

Can a nurse perform and bill for travel consult codes 99401-99406 and bill these under the provider's number. In the CPT manual it states physician or other qualified healthcare profesional. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## pamtienter (Jun 1, 2009)

We do have nurses perform this service as do a lot of other travel clinics nationally that we've talked to. Medicare doesn't really take a stand on it because it's not a service they cover. The visits are performed "incident to" and there is always a physician in the office at the time.


----------



## kumeena (Jun 14, 2009)

bhaskins1 said:


> I have an 18 yr old pt who met with our Dr. to discuss an upcoming trip to Africa and what Medications / Vaccines he may need to prepare for the trip.  This is an established patient and the consult was initiated by the patient.  I am thinking 99213 based on time but need help with the diagnosis code.



If there is an exam involved then we use V70.3 for exam and vaccination we use V07.8 with E/M 9921X


----------



## dedik@n (Jul 21, 2009)

kumeena said:


> If there is an exam involved then we use V70.3 for exam and vaccination we use V07.8 with E/M 9921X



V07.8 is a prophylactic code for estrogen receptors and levels, don't think that would work.


----------



## chaiadawn (Jun 15, 2012)

dedik@n said:


> V07.8 is a prophylactic code for estrogen receptors and levels, don't think that would work.



It is acutally AFTER the estrogen section. We use V07.8 at our office for travel pre-medication also. Not always covered but we have had some luck.


----------

